# None but the Lonely Heart TCHAIKOVSKY



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I have just discovered this beautiful piece of music and want to find out more about it, such as why it was composed and his state of mind at the time. Any ideas? I would like to write a blog about it eventually!!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Judith said:


> I have just discovered this beautiful piece of music and want to find out more about it, such as why it was composed and his state of mind at the time. Any ideas? I would like to write a blog about it eventually!!


I'm missing something: which piece?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> I'm missing something: which piece?


Pssst... check the title....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Good luck with the writhing.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Good luck with the writhing.


Thank you. I will post it on the site when completed.


----------

